# Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017



## prinz1 (11. März 2017)

Hallo!

Lese gerade die frisch eingetrudelte Rute und Rolle, und was sehe ich da?
Die oben genannte Schlagzeile gleich auf dem Cover!
Also alles andere links liegen gelassen und gleich mal zum Artikel geblättert.
Autor Georg Baumann gibt sich ja alle Mühe, er schreibt doch relativ real über die Abläufe.
Schlagwörter hier sind: *Ernüchterung*    , *Beratungsresistent*    ,      *Ungeschickt*.
Sehr lesenswert!!
Und dann blättere ich um und sehe wen????????

Den Thomas !!!!

Ich sag nur: Hut ab! Sehr gut geschrieben, hier mal nicht so extrem reißerisch wie im Board, aber trotzdem Fakten und Ansichten auf den Tisch geknallt.
Danke Thomas für diese Worte in der Öffentlichkeit.

Herr Koppetzki schreibt sehr verschlungen, aber ich lese daraus zumindest folgendes:
Auch er findet *diesen, jetzigen* DAFV nicht gut, kann sich aber, im Gegensatz zu Thomas und vielen anderen (mich eingeschlossen) einen komplett neuen Verband gar nicht vorstellen. Er will mit aller Macht das Bestehende schützen und vorantreiben.

Was mich sehr stört beim Lesen ist die Aussage des Herrn Koppetzki das Störgeräusche und Kritik dazugehören (zum Verbandsleben) aber man sich *davon nicht beirren lassen soll*. Sondern zielgerichtet weiterarbeiten.

Da sag ich aber: Hakt`s jetzt aus, Herr Koppetzki??????????
Es sind Mitglieder dieses Verbandes, die da kritisieren und der Herr möcht`s ausblenden????
Sorry, aber dieser Mann ist wohl RAUS !!!! Um´s mal salopp zu sagen. 

Meine Meinung

der prinz

PS: Jetzt nochmal sacken lassen, nochmal lesen und dann evtl. noch mehr schreiben.




_


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

ooooh - schon raus....

Ich kenn bis jetzt nur, was wir geschrieben haben (das hast Du gut erkannt, dass das nicht mein Stil war, den ich hier pflege, nur dank sachkundiger Zuarbeit printtauglich geworden ;-).

Habe noch kein Belegexemplar bekommen, und kann daher nix zum Artikel als solchem oder zu dem Statement von Herrn Koppetzki sagen..


----------



## gründler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Auch er findet *diesen, jetzigen* DAFV nicht gut, kann sich aber, im Gegensatz zu Thomas und vielen anderen (mich eingeschlossen) einen komplett neuen Verband gar nicht vorstellen. Er will mit aller Macht das Bestehende schützen und vorantreiben.
> ...




Nur ganz wenige aus der oberen Etage wollen und können das,ist auch ganz einfach warum das so ist = Angst.

Angst das der Posten weg ist,Angst das die ganze Jahrelange Arbeit,Angst das..... usw usw usw.

Es mag einzelne geben die nicht so denken aber die meisten lieben das System der "Liebe" wegen... ^^


----------



## Ørret (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ohne den Artikel gelesen zu haben, spricht es für mich Bände , dass die Printmedien mittlerweile den BV so offen kritisieren! Das sagt mir doch das es nicht mehr lange dauern kann bis es sich mit dem Elend DAFV erledigt hat oder es zumindest zu grundlegenden Umstrukturierungen kommt. 
Ich hoffe auf die erste Variante#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Irgendwann musste unser langes, zähes Bohren ja wirken anfangen ;-)


----------



## Jose (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste unser langes, zähes Bohren ja wirken anfangen ;-)




UNSER!

und dann gibts im AB pfeifen, die dir, Thomas, ans bein pinkeln mit diskriminierenden formulierungen wie "Dein Kampf".

da sollte man mal mit dieser nazi-keule heftig auf den hinterkopf...

soll ja denkvermögen erhöhen.

¡la lucha continúa, siempre!


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Der Kampf - ne' eher sinnvolle langwierige Zermürbungsarbeit vom und mit dem Board zur Zerstörung alter verbohrter Strukturen. zwingt endlich die Öffentlichkeit der Printmedien zuzugeben das gewisse Macht und geltungsbedürftige Personen nur dem Angler schaden.
Denn auch das gedruckte würde nur verlieren -oder sehe ich Eigennutz ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Es ist natürlich für JEDES Anglermedium - wie für jeden Angler - wichtig (>>Eigennutz), dass Angeln nicht stückweise durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam und Einknicken der Verbände abgeschafft wird..

Habe mit Georg Baumann (Chefredakteur, Autor des Artikels) mehrfach und lange zum Thema telefoniert.

Er nimmt das Thema definitiv ernst (als Ex-GF des Brandenburger Jagdverbandes kennt er ja auch die "Schwierigkeiten": http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743), auch wenn wir beileibe nicht allen Punkten übereinstimmen (was auch schlimm wäre, nur noch ne Einheitsmeinung ;-)))


----------



## Blauzahn (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Koppetzki ?

Da war doch was....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Richtig.
War der GF, der damals mit seinem Brandenburger LV den DAV quasi "erpresste", in den VDSF überzutreten und sich in DAFV umzubenennen. 

Weil sonst sein LV aus dem DAV austreten würde (die stellten damals ca. die Hälfte der DAV-Zahler, der damit pleite gewesen wäre).. 

Danach kippten dann auch die Sachsen und das Unglück nahm seinen Lauf.

Kein Wunder also, dass er trotz alles Miß- und Fehlleistungen des VDSF/DAFV die Fahne da immer noch hochhalten muss.

So viel Anstand und Rückgrat, dass man für solch eklatante Fehlleistungen zurücktreten würde, habe ich bisher noch in keinem Verband bemerkten können - weder in Haupt- noch im Ehrenamt..

War also gut gewählt von Georg Baumann als "Pro-Verbands-Vertreter"...


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Moin .

Mal so als Frage würde überhaupt jemand merken wenn da 

keiner mehr wäre.#c

Ihre Arbeit machen die doch schon seit Jahre nicht mehr für uns 

Angler.#q


gruss Jochen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

................... und die Jäger haben es heutzutage auch schwer....kurz vorm Schuß erst die Patrone einlegen.

als ob der bock stehen bleibt.






|wavey:


----------



## Hering 58 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ................... und die Jäger haben es heutzutage auch schwer....kurz vorm Schuß erst die Patrone einlegen.
> 
> als ob der bock stehen bleibt.
> 
> ...


|muahah:|good:#6


----------



## zokker (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Dann hoffen wir mal das sich *nichts* ändert, sondern was neues, besseres aus diesem Dilemma hervorgeht.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Na ich hoffe doch das dieses Gebilde zerbricht und beerdigt wird, einschließlich der Führungsriege.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch das dieses Gebilde zerbricht und beerdigt wird, einschließlich der Führungsriege.


Dazu die passende,musikalische Untermalung[emoji4] 

https://youtu.be/zdDwwHTd-n4


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

die bleiben ,
die haben so viel knete, was sollen sie anderes machen.
Und die anderen auch.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Wir müssen dafür sorgen dass denen das Geld ausgeht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

mitte der 70iger hatten wir was anderes, nicht nur thomas, Rasterfahndung


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Mal so als Frage würde überhaupt jemand merken wenn da
> 
> keiner mehr wäre.#c
> 
> ...


Zwar Offtopic, aber dennoch grundsätzlich interessante Frage...

Jede(r) Krankenschwester, Müllmann, Polizist, Handwerker, Koch, etc. wird sofort bemerkt, wenn da mal jemand fehlt...

Bei Politikern und Verbandlern würde man bei Abschaffung am Ende wohl nur merken, wie viel Geld man im Laufe der Zeit spart, wenn man die nicht mehr bezahlen muss...

Damit kriegt man dann auch wieder den Bogen zum Thema (siehe rot markiertes):



prinz1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Lese gerade die frisch eingetrudelte Rute und Rolle, und was sehe ich da?
> Die oben genannte Schlagzeile gleich auf dem Cover!
> ...


----------



## Worscht (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Wird es einen Zerfall geben, während Verbände wieder in dieses Konstrukt zurückstreben?
Auf der Versammlung von "Elbflorenz" (Sachsen) wurde von Herrn Richter und Co. die Bedeutung eines starken Bundesverbandes betont. Man wird die Entwicklung beobachten und sieht bereits positive Tendenzen. Dabei wird Sachsen als Gast der GF-Versammlungen im DAFV weiter mitmachen - entgegen dem bisherigen Votum der Delegierten. Ich habe gar keinen Passus in der Satzung des DAFV zur Gastmitgliedschaft gefunden! Das Schlimmste: Es regte sich kein Widerstand bei den Delegierten. #q Auch wurden die Statements vom DAFV und Co. zur Rückkehr in den Schoss des Bundesverbandes nicht erwähnt.
Ach ja, die Delegierten für die LVSA-Versammlung am 01. April wurden gewählt. Da die Ladungsfrist ja eine Monat beträgt, rätsel ich seit gestern, wie die Einladung satzungsgemäß erfolgen soll. Man passt sich wohl dem DAFV an?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Worscht schrieb:


> Auf der Versammlung von "Elbflorenz" (Sachsen) wurde von Herrn Richter und Co. die Bedeutung eines starken Bundesverbandes betont.



Die Bedeutung eines starken BV hat niemand je bestritten.

Nur haben wir den dummerweise nicht.

Mit der an den BV hinterher
geschmissenen Kohle,hätten die einzelnen BL sinnigeres auf die Beine stellen können..etwas PRO Angler z.B. ;-)



Worscht schrieb:


> Man wird die Entwicklung beobachten und sieht bereits positive Tendenzen.



Frei nach unserem Altkanzler..mit solchen Visionen lieber zum Arzt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ich befürchte, dass der Zerfall mind. 10 Jahre dauert. bis dahin haben die Salatfetischisten das Angeln in Deutschland längst verboten.
*Die Anglerdemo braucht viel mehr Unterstützung*


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Man muss Georg Baumann loben!

Jahrzehntelang haben die Printmedien ausschließlich den 127ten Bericht "Fang von Schleien im Frühjahr" & Co. gebracht,
ansonsten nur brav die VDSF/DAFV-Pressemeldungen abgedruckt.

Aber gaaanz langsam wachen auch die auf;
auch das ist ein Verdienst all der Kritiker aus dem Anglerboard.

Georg hat gemerkt, dass da kräftig was glüht unter dem Deckmantel und hat das aufgegriffen.
Hoffen wir mal, dass das so bleibt und die anderen nachziehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

ja Kati, Du hast Recht, man muss ihn dafür loben. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass andere Printmedien nachziehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

In Fisch und Fang war ich auch schon zum Thema Dorsch-Baglimit (12/2016)..

Da rührt sich schon langsam was...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooooh - schon raus....
> 
> Ich kenn bis jetzt nur, was wir geschrieben haben (das hast Du gut erkannt, dass das nicht mein Stil war, den ich hier pflege, nur dank sachkundiger Zuarbeit printtauglich geworden ;-).
> 
> Habe noch kein Belegexemplar bekommen, und kann daher nix zum Artikel als solchem oder zu dem Statement von Herrn Koppetzki sagen..



Für den *Chefredakteur* des Anglerboard ist das doch ein ordentlicher Beitrag. Du tätest gut daran dir diesen Schreibstil auch hier anzugewöhnen.


Mich hat ja gewundert das da überhaupt etwas kritisches über die Zustände in diesem "Verband" geschrieben wird. Bis jetzt wurden in R&R, kommentarlos, ja nur die eigenen Beweihräuchereinen des DAFV abgedruckt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Nönö, hier bleibt das so mit Stil, das sind unterschiedliche Medienformen und vor allem ganz unterschiedliche Zielgruppen..

Und naja, was heisst wundern, dass da nun auch endlich was kommt?

Der Druck wird halt immer größer, weil immer mehr - auch immer mehr Printleser - merken, dass es so eben nicht mehr weitergehen kann wie bisher.

Dass die Verbände zwar munter Kohle abzocken, oft doppelt und dreifach (nicht nur Beiträge, auch über Fischereiabgabe und Steuergelder), dafür aber in den letzten nur immer Verbote und Einschränkungen dazu kamen und nicht eines verhindert oder gar abgeschafft wurde.

Und das im oft unnötigen, vorauseilenden Gehorsam gegenüber Gesetzgeber und Behörden..

Und wie betoniert die verrotteten Strukturen in den Landesverbänden sind, das ist ja oft noch schlimmer als im Bundesverband.

Gut also, wenn da zumindest nicht mehr nur DAFV-Eigenes abgedruckt wird, sondern gezeigt, dass auch Print kritisch sein kann..

Ich finde  das gut und hoffe, dass das keine Eintagsfliege war....

Man wird sehen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Was für unterschiedliche Zielgruppen sollen das denn sein? Genau wie Du hier im AB haben auch all die Angelzeitschriften dieser Welt die selbe Zielgruppe: ANGLER! 
Denn schließlich möchtest Du ja diese hier im AB und durch deinen Beitrag als Chefradakteur des AB in der aktuellen R&R über die Missstände des DAFV informieren. Die Funktionäre der einzellnen Verbände brauchst du nicht informieren, die wissen was da läuft. 

Das Du dich hier aber so benimmst, Schreibstiltechnisch, wie Du dich benimmst liegt aber wohl eher daran das hier keiner ist der Dir auf die Finger kopft wenn die Gäule mal wieder mit Dir durch gehen. Da Du in dieser Beziehung jedoch Beratungsersistent bist wird in dieser Beziehung keine Besserung zu erwarten sein. Leider.


----------



## JottU (13. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Schön erfasst @Stuffel! #6 
Aber wenn Thomas halt meint hier ist der Ort zum pöbeln und rumkotzen, wirst da keine Änderung erfahren. Schon schlimm hier geworden, aber vielleicht muss man auch nur öfter mal ansagen das dieser Ton hier auch nicht so beliebt ist.#c#c


----------



## smithie (13. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Die Funktionäre der einzellnen Verbände brauchst du nicht informieren, die wissen was da läuft.


woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis?


----------



## Wegberger (13. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Hallo,

was für ein Blödsinn .... lasst den Thomas mal so wie er ist #h

Dummes weichgespültes Funktionärsdeutsch hat die interessierten Anglerhirne sowas von zerlöchert ... das wir vor diesen Scherbenhaufen stehen.

Zwar ist es manchmal etwas anstrengend .... aber das ist immer noch der Himmel auf Erden gegenüber den gequirlten Mist - mit dem seit fast 30 Jahren der deutsche Angler nach und nach abgeschafft wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Nachdem ich nun den ganzen Artikel lesen konnte (danke an Zusender, hatte ja noch kein Belegexemplar), relativere ich mein Lob an Georg Baumann etwas.

Er meint in einem Extrakasten (Kommentar) nach seiner eigentlich guten Zusammenfassung,  keine Zersplitterung sei wichtiger und nur die Rettung der Struktur DAFV, die man ja hätte, würde es vorwärts bringen (wenn man weiss, dass Georg Geschäftsführer bei einem Jagdverband war, kann man die Haltung vielleicht verstehen)..  

Koppetzki schreibt noch, man dürfe nicht zu schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen - nach 4 Jahren???

Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Franky (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..]
> Koppetzki schreibt noch, man dürfe nicht zu schnell die Flinte ins Korn werfen - nach 4 Jahren???



Hey - positiv denken!! Ommmm!!!
Kölner Dom....
Rom....
Ommmmmm.....


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

4 verschwendete Jahre, ca. 10Mio € versenkt, außer internem Theater und einigen Patzern gegen Angler nichts passiert.
Warum sollte man da auch die Flinte ins Korn werfen? #c

Schließlich ist es mit Beitragsgeldern ähnlich wie mit Steuergeldern; sie fließen halt, egal ob & was kommt 
und mit etwas Gehampel kann man sie auch erhöhen,
denn willige Stiefellecker, die alles mitmachen sind überall vorhanden, auch das ist der allg. Politik ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Zudem hat er in seiner Grafik die Zuständigkeit des Verbandsausschusses falsch dargestellt, indem geschrieben wurde, das Präsidium könne dem VA Entscheidungen zum Entschluss vorlegen..

Denn laut Satzung DAFV hat der Verbandsausschuss nix zu entscheiden oder zu beschliessen, sondern ist ein reines Beratungsgremium, das vom Präsidium "informiert" wird - auch ein Unterschied zum früheren VDSF ...


Aber dieser Entmachtung haben die Delegierten ja selber mit der neuen Satzung zugestimmt, als der DAV in den VDSF übernommen und dann in DAFV umbenannt wurde.

Witzig auch, dass damals die viele Kohle für  den Dachverband das Hauptargument von Brandenburg für die Erpressung war (entweder Fusion oder raus aus DAV), und nun gejammert wird, der Dachverband hätte zu wenig Kohle ;-))


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Die Rettung der Struktur des DAFV würde etwas vorwärts bringen? 

Prusssst, Kaffee verschüttet! Hätte er jetzt wenigstens nur gesagt, eine Vertretung der Angler auf Bundesebene ist wichtig, müsste ich jetzt nicht Hemd und Hose wechseln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Abgesehen von obigen angemerkten Punkten zum Artikel:
Guter Artikel, der vieles beschreibt und öffentlich macht, was wir schon seit Jahren bemängeln..

Könnt ihr ab 15. am Kiosk kaufen ;-)


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 4 verschwendete Jahre, ca. 10Mio € versenkt, außer internem Theater und einigen Patzern gegen Angler nichts passiert.
> Warum sollte man da auch die Flinte ins Korn werfen? #c
> 
> ich schrieb ja, ich befürchte, dass der Zerfall mind. 10 Jahre dauern wird


----------



## jigga1986 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

würd mich nicht wundern wenn thomas irgendwann spurlos verschwindet, von der lobby aus dem weg geräumt:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> würd mich nicht wundern wenn thomas irgendwann spurlos verschwindet, von der lobby aus dem weg geräumt:c


Deswegen:
Viel essen - nen Dicken räumste so schnell nicht weg ;-))))


----------



## Riesenangler (14. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Sehe ich genau so. Ich bin auch zu  Fett um weg zu rennen oder geräumt zu werden. Ich muss kämpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Heute sollte das Heft offiziell auch in die Kioske etc. kommen...


----------



## Blauzahn (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Habe den Artikel heute auch gelesen und bin etwas verwundert über den Kommentar des Aurors, der für meine Begriffe so garnicht zum Kernartikel passen mag.
Mehr wie ein Aufruf an wen auch immer... Hilflosigkeit in Zeilen gepackt schafft keine Veränderung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hilflosigkeit in Zeilen gepackt schafft keine Veränderung.


Für mich gut auf den Punkt gebracht...

Aber wie gesagt:
Georg ist selber Verbandsmensch als Ex-GF beim Brandenburger Jagdverband.

Da hält man dann diese Art Verband vielleicht für wichtiger als eine gute Vertretung für die jeweilige Zielgruppe.


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Hab's gestern auch komplett gelesen.

Gut, einige Patzer sind im redaktionellen Teil enthalten und worauf Georgs Resümee beruht, bleibt sein Geheimnis.

Es bleibt wie schon immer alles an dem Totschlagargument hängen, _"wir brauchen eine Interessenvertretung im Bund"_.
Daber hat Thomas dies ebenso gleich zu Anfang betont und begründet; dazu aber auch dargelegt, dass wir mit diesem DAFV das nicht haben und nie haben werden.

Interessant finde ich die Stelle, wo der DAFV gelobt wird, weil GF Seggelke email-Anfragen an LVs geschickt haben soll, damit sie Peta-Anzeigen/Vorfälle dem BV weiter melden ...und keine Sau weiß, wofür und wozu!

Werden die dann gelocht und in einem wichtigen Ordner geparkt?
Werden die darauf überprüft, ob es "ungerechtfertigte Anzeigen" sind? 
_(Ein Anglerverband, der Peta-Anzeigen für gerechtfertigt halten könnte, hat absolut gar nichts verstanden #q )_

Insgesamt nimmt mir der Peta-Thementeil viel zu viel Raum ein, denn es ist ja _nur ein(!)_ Baustein, wo die Lobby- & Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des Bundesverbandes komplett versagt.
Es gibt aber jede Menge weitere Bausteine, die teilweise wichtiger sind, so z.B das überhaupt keine Lobbyarbeit stattfindet!

Und dann der GF vom LV Brandenburg Andreas Koppetzki... _ausgerechnet der(!)_ faselt von mangelnder Kooperation unter den LVs!
Man schaue in den aktuellen Blinker, da findet man einen Leserbrief des Thüringer LVs VANT, wo eben diesem Koppetzki vorgeworfen wird, die Kooperation mit dem VANT in Sachen Gewässerkarten vor die Wand gefahren zu haben.
DAS sind die pro-DAFV-Heuchler!


----------



## mattehink (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ich sehe das etwas differenzierter. Wie soll z.B. ein Verband reagieren, wenn jemand (auch PETA) einen Angler anzeigt, der in der Schonzeit z.B. mit lebenden Köderfisch einen untermaßigen Hecht fängt und tötet? Das Problem ist ja in meinen Augen, nicht jeder angezeigte Angler ist automatisch im Recht. 
 Wir haben schon schwarze Schafe unter uns, für die ich als Verband nicht pauschal in die Breche springen würde, nur auf Grund der Tatsache, dass der Anzeigensteller einen an der Klatsche hat.  
 Und das ein GF die LV,s anschreibt um überhaupt erst mal das Ausmaß der PETA Anzeigen zu ermitteln sollte doch in Ordnung sein. Wie viele Anzeigen von PETA gab es gegen Angler z.B. 2016? 
 Kann mir dazu jemand Zahlen nennen? 
 Wir bekommen immer nur einige medienwirksame mit.... 

 Und sorry, einen Leserbrief als Begründung zu nennen, dass was gegen die Wand gefahren wird....das klingt so wie: das habe ich im Internet gelesen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Der Großteil der Angler ist im Recht - wie die vielfachen eingestellten Ermittlungen und Anzeigen beweisen.

Und das Thema ist beileibe nicht neu und wurde vom DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden ja immer verschlafen, bzw. ignoriert oder gegen Angler verwendet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Bis zuerst der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Bayern und Thüringen da aktiv wurden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323807 
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/599-peta-will-angelags-verbieten.html

Und dann auch der Saarverband  als "Teil" des "Wahlkampfes" um das Amt des DAFV-Präsis:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

Wobei dessen Äußerungen in meinen Augen  angesichts der sonstigen Inkompetenz (siehe c+r etc.) eher als populistischer Stimmenfang und nicht als ernsthafte Einstellung gesehen werden können...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948

Hier hätte man also seitens RuR viel mehr und präziser bringen können, wie nicht nur der DAFV, sondern eben auch die ihn tragenden Landesverbände bei dem Thema versagen.

Welche Themen den DAFVlern wirklich wichtig sind, sieht man auch am Unterschied vom Wahlprüfstein der Anglerboardredaktion und dem des DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821



Einer von RuR fehlt da genbauso wie von anderen Printmedien


----------



## kati48268 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



mattehink schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas differenzierter. ...
> Zunächst mal beruht die Masse der Anzeigen auf dem Zurücksetzen, das kann man wohl aus eigener Medienbeobachtung ableiten.
> Und natürlich spielen die Motive des Anzeigenden eine Rolle.
> Eine Anzeige wegen eines klaren Gesetzesverstosses hat ja nicht den Sinn, Angler die gesetzmäßig angeln in Ruhe zu lassen.
> ...


Blinker 3/17, Seite 17 - Autor ist Frank Urbanek, 1. Vorsitzender Zweigverein Gewässerfonds im VANT e.V.
Und was immer da genau passiert ist: nach toller, kameradschaftlicher Kooperation unter Nachbar-LVs sieht das nicht aus, hm?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



mattehink schrieb:


> Und sorry, einen Leserbrief als Begründung zu nennen, dass was gegen die Wand gefahren wird....das klingt so wie: das habe ich im Internet gelesen...



Der Grund ist nicht der Leserbrief, sondern der Inhalt des Leserbriefs. Der 1. Vorsitzende des Zweigverein Gewässerfond im VANT nennt im Leserbrief Ross und Reiter und teilt mit, dass lt. Herrn Koppetzki eine Vergabe von Austausch-Karten an den VANT seitens des LAV Brandenburg nicht vorgesehen ist. Weiterhin bezeichnet er das als klare Entscheidung gegen Angeln und Angler. Der Leserbrief war eine Reaktion auf eine Kolumne in der es um das Thema "Angler müssen zusammenhalten" gehen. 
Weitere Informationen dazu kann man bei Bedarf auf den Seiten des Anglertreff-Thüringen nachlesen. 

Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist die Tatsache, dass Koppetzki in seinem Meinungsbeitrag in der R&R fordert, dass die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV ihr landespolitische Brille absetzen und über ihren Schatten springen sollen. 

Auf der einen Seite also seine Forderung - auf der anderen die "Kleinkrieg"-Vorwürfe aus Thüringen. 

Jeder der will kann das selber nachrecherchieren und dann für sich bewerten. 

Der beschriebene Fall aus Thüringen ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass viele Verbände größtenteils mit selbstgemachten Problemen beschäftigt sind. Nicht nur die faktische, auch die ideelle Zersplitterung der Fischereiverbände in Deutschland sind eben eines der strukturellen Probleme für die ich überhauptkeine Lösung sehe. 

Und wenn jetzt dann im Mai, ein Präsident oder eine Präsidentin im DAFV an die Macht kommt die von ca. der Hälfte der Delegierten nicht gewählt wurde wird das SICHER nicht besser. 

Wobei wir wieder beim Rute&Rolle Artikel wären.
Natürlich man kann jetzt den ein oder anderen Punkt im Artikel rauspicken wo er vielleicht nicht die nötige Tiefenschärfe erreicht - aber seis drum, insgesamt hat der Georg Baumann das schon gut gemacht. 

Ein Artikel der sehr deutlich aufzeigt wie schlecht es um den DAFV bestellt ist - und dazu noch jeweils einen Pro und Contra Standpunkt. 

Man kann nach Lektüre des Artikels über den Zustand des DAFV nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass dieses Konstrukt in Trümmern liegt. 

Die Argumente, warum man weiterhin Millionen von Euros in den DAFV pumpen sollte sind sehr dünn. Als leuchtender DAFV-Retter soll nun Geschäftsführer Seggelke herhalten. Das Problem ist, dass er als Geschäftsführer nicht die Kompetenzen "nach Innen" hat um den Laden auf Kurs zu bringen. Es gab auch vor Seggelke im DAFV schon Geschäftsführer. 

Eine Sache die mir noch aufgefallen ist: Happach-Kasan kommt in dem Artikel ziemlich schlecht weg. Ich bin gespannt ob sie irgendwie darauf reagiert (gerade jetzt im Wahlkampf) oder ob sie das auf sich sitzen lässt.


----------



## mattehink (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ich bezweifle, das eine Staatsanwaltschaft Dritten gegenüber Auskünfte erteilt über laufende oder eingestellte Verfahren. Mir ging es nur um eine differenzierte Betrachtung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und stichprobenhaft anfragen und dann hochrechnen....das wäre mir zu spekulativ. 

 Ein "Angelkartenaustausch" wie der hier angesprochene zwischen Brandenburg und VANT (den es nach meiner Meinung früher nie gab) ist immer ein gegenseitiges "Geschäft". 
 Auch sind Brandenburg und Thüringen nicht benachbart. Einfach mal auf die Landkarte schauen. 
 Gibst Du mir gebe ich Dir. Hier spielen auch finanzielle Aspekte eine große Rolle. Ich weiß nicht wie viel Gewässer der VANT im Gegenzug für die Brandenburger Angler öffnen kann, aber ich denke da ist ein schon spürbarer Unterschied. 
 Auch ist die Reglung zum "individuellen" Austausch von Angelkarten Sache der Landesverbände und nicht des Bundesverbandes.

 Du schreibst, die Masse der Anzeigen beruht auf Zurücksetzen. Ja welche Masse den? Hast Du belegbare Zahlen (außer aus deinen "Medienbeobachtung") wie viele Angler z.B. von PETA wegen Zurücksetzen angezeigt wurden?
 Waren das 2016 drei Angler oder dreihundert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Gut zusammengefasst zum Thema.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Grund ist nicht der Leserbrief, sondern der Inhalt des Leserbriefs. Der 1. Vorsitzende des Zweigverein Gewässerfond im VANT nennt im Leserbrief Ross und Reiter und teilt mit, dass lt. Herrn Koppetzki eine Vergabe von Austausch-Karten an den VANT seitens des LAV Brandenburg nicht vorgesehen ist. Weiterhin bezeichnet er das als klare Entscheidung gegen Angeln und Angler. Der Leserbrief war eine Reaktion auf eine Kolumne in der es um das Thema "Angler müssen zusammenhalten" gehen.
> Weitere Informationen dazu kann man bei Bedarf auf den Seiten des Anglertreff-Thüringen nachlesen.
> 
> Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist die Tatsache, dass Koppetzki in seinem Meinungsbeitrag in der R&R fordert, dass die Mitgliedsverbände des DAFV ihr landespolitische Brille absetzen und über ihren Schatten springen sollen.
> ...


----------



## mattehink (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Es irritiert mich immer etwas wenn ein neue Beitrag darin besteht, einen kompletten vorherigen Beitrag zu kopieren.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

@mattehink

Es wurden in der Vergangenheit Anzeigen gegen alle Teilnehmer von Hegefischen gestellt, auch die Teilnehmer eines Angelwettbewerbs einer Zeitschrift wurden allesamt (mehr als 3000 auf einen Streich) angezeigt. 

Wenn man seine Argumentation darauf aufbauen würde, wären es schnell "zehntausende Angler". 

Die absolute Zahl ist aber nur die eine Sache - was der Angelegenheit Brisanz verleiht ist die Regelmäßigkeit in der das passiert. In der Wahrnehmung der Fischereiverbände sind diese Anzeigen scheinbar so relevant dass man über den Umgang damit immerwieder diskutiert und die Mitgliedsverbände sogar die Notwendigkeit sahen über den DAFV hinweg selber Aktionen zu starten. 

Dass es auch Fälle gibt in denen Angler Mist gebaut haben und dafür dann entsprechend bestraft wurden liest man (auch hier) immerwieder, auffällig ist dabei aber dass diese Fehlverhalten dann aber meistens durch Kontrollen direkt am Wasser aufgedeckt wurden. (Kontrollorgane, Wasserschutzpolizei, Polizei usw.) 

Die von dir geforderte Differenzierung kann aber zumindest dann wenn die Anzeigen der Tierrechtsorganisation "besser" werden noch ein sehr interessantes Thema für den DAFV werden. 

Ich bin da sehr gespannt welche Lösungen der Bundesverband da anzubieten hat.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

@mattehink

Da ich selbst schon ähnliche Anfragen an STAs gestellt habe, weiß ich, dass es möglich ist an solche Daten zu kommen.
Das mit der Stichprobe/Hochrechnung war ja nur ein Beispiel, wie man es machen könnte.
Belastbares Zahlenmaterial bekommt man sicherlich nicht durch eine mail-Aktion an LVs, wie ja auch zu lesen war.
Und der Sinn dieser Aktion blieb auch nebulös.

Die Vant/Brandeburg-Story war ebenfalls nur ein Beispiel für das Worthülsen-Geschwafel von Koppetzki, der von 'Kooperation & über den Schatten springen von LVs' faselt, dazu 'koordiniert vom BV'.
Die Realität zeigt, dass es nur Geschwafel von ihm ist und sein eigener LV in genau solchen Länder-Hickhack involviert ist (völlig unabhängig von der 'wer ist daran schuld'-Frage).

Koppetzki bringt in seinem Statement nur das ganze Geschwurbel, was überall zu hören ist;
- wir brauchen unbedingt einen Bundesverband
_(ja, aber nicht diesen)_
- es gibt keine Alternative
_(es gibt sogar mehrere)_
- der DFV kommt nicht in Frage, weil es Interessenkonflikte zwischen Berufsfischern & Anglern gibt
_(der DFV ist bereits heute ein gemeinsamer(!) Dachverband von Berufsfischern & Anglern)_
- der neue Heilsbringer GF Seggelke
_(satzungsgemäß völlig ohne Befugnisse - und was hat der denn wirklich erbracht bisher)_
- selbst der noch erst kommende Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter wird jetzt schon gefeiert
_(als wenn ÖA nicht schon immer eine Aufgabe des BVs war, die aber nie geleistet wurde - und wir werden erst noch sehen, ob & was da passieren wird)_

Seine Argumentationskette ist verdammt dünn bis faktisch falsch.
Aber bei der Lage des DAFV kann man ja auch keine wirklich ziehenden Pro-Argumente erwarten.


----------



## mattehink (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ja Franz, eine Lösung gegen PETA? Da ist jeder gespannt wie das aussehen könnte. Ich selbst habe da auch keine Idee. 

 Kann mal jemand eine PETA Anzeige konkret benennen von 2016 mit Straße und Hausnummer? 

 Kati...warum "faseln" oder "schwafeln" bei dir Funktionäre?
 Wenn Du willst, dass man Deine Beiträge ernst nimmt, sollten sie auch ernsthaft geschrieben sein.  

 Eine Zusammenarbeit oder Kooperation ist schon etwas mehr als dem übernächsten (nicht angrenzenden) Bundesland mal ein paar Angelkarten rüber zu reichen. Angelkarten sind Geld. Und wie will ich den Leuten in meinem Verband verkaufen, dass ich z.B. Angelkarten für 10.000 € nach Thüringen "verschenke"? 

 Der Angelkartenaustausch ist keine Einbahnstraße, sondern lebt davon, dass beide Verbände Gewässerseitig auf Augenhöhe agieren.
 Frag mal Deinen Verein, ob der nicht im Rahmen der guten Kooperation 100 Angelkarten für Euer Vereinsgewässer an den Nachbarverein verschenken möchte.


----------



## Sharpo (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Oh mann...

wer sagt, dass diese Karten verschenkt werden?

Es gibt mittlerweile diverse Kooperationen einzelner LFV. 
Heisst, diverse LFV können Jahreskarten für Gewässer des anderen LFV beziehen und die Angler müssen nicht die extrem teuren Tageskarten kaufen.
In NRW : Jahreskarte 25 Euro, Tageskarte 5 Euro.

Die Lösung gegen Peta? Sicherlich nicht denKopf in den Sand stecken und Angler in den Rücken fallen.
Sondern mehr Lobbyarbeit also Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Angler aktiv bei Anzeigen unterstützen (Rechtsbeistand, Anwaltsempfehlungen, Argumente liefern etc....und nicht im Interview etwas von scharf anbraten faseln)

Und was soll Dein gefasel bezüglich Zahlen zu Peta Anzeigen etc.?
Was möchtest Du damit bezwecken?
Ändert es etwas das es diese Anzeigen von Peta gibt?
Ändert es etwas daran, das Schul AG angezeigt werden und Lehrer welche es gut gemeinthaben sich nun plötzlich als Beamte vor der Staatsanwaltschaft rechtfertigen müssen?

Strasse und Hausnummer? Du kannst gerne die SchulAG´s anschreiben. Alles im Internet zu finden.
Oder mal Herrn Augenthaler..
Oder oder oder...

Also, was bezweckst Du mit diesen Fragen nach Zahlen, Hausnummern etc.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



mattehink schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst, dass man Deine Beiträge ernst nimmt, sollten sie auch ernsthaft geschrieben sein.


Ich persönlich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man Funktionäre (Haupt- wie Ehrenamt) im DAFV irgendwie auch nur ansatzweise ernst nehmen müsste - die haben sich über  die Jahre selber disqualifiziert.


Georg Baumann hat mich noch gebeten (eigentliches Thema hier, der Artikel in RuR, nicht immer von Offtopic-Trollen einfangen lassen) darauf hinzuweisen, dass der VA durchaus was entscheiden kann  - wenn das Präsidium so gnädig war, vorher dem VA etwas zur Entscheidung zu überlassen.
Kam meines Wissens in 4 Jahren noch nicht vor....

Satzungsgemäß gibt es nichts, was zwingend dem VA vorgelegt werden  müsste zum entscheiden, soweit ich das überblicke.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



mattehink schrieb:


> Ja Franz, eine Lösung gegen PETA? Da ist jeder gespannt wie das aussehen könnte. Ich selbst habe da auch keine Idee.
> 
> Kann mal jemand eine PETA Anzeige konkret benennen von 2016 mit Straße und Hausnummer?



Genau an den "schwierigen Lösungen" könnte ein Bundesverband ja seine Notwendigkeit dokumentieren. Dass man nicht sofort die ganze Welt verändern kann ist eine Sache - aber wenn ein Bundesverband an einer Debatte zum Thema Angler und Angeln die mittlerweile selbst in den Parlamenten angekommen ist, nicht mal teilnimmt dann sind wir wieder bei der Frage aus der Rute & Rolle: Brauchen wir den DAFV? 

P.S.: 
Eine konrekte Anzeige aus 2016: Anzeige gegen Mitglieder des Angelsportverein Reuth


----------



## Honeyball (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



mattehink schrieb:


> Ja Franz, eine Lösung gegen PETA? Da ist jeder gespannt wie das aussehen könnte. Ich selbst habe da auch keine Idee.
> 
> Kann mal jemand eine PETA Anzeige konkret benennen von 2016 mit Straße und Hausnummer?


Nun, wenn Du schon länger hier angemeldet wärest oder Dich ernsthaft und zum Wohle der Angler mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hättest, dann müsstest Du jetzt nicht nach konkreten Einzelbeispielen suchen und damit vom eigentlichen Thema hier ablenken. Wenn Du allerdings die Haltung des DAFV befürwortest, die sogenannten Tierrechtler zu ignorieren, kannst Du das ja sicherlich auch mit Argumenten statt mit Floskeln darlegen  (dann aber bitte im entsprechenden Thread)



mattehink schrieb:


> Kati...warum "faseln" oder "schwafeln" bei dir Funktionäre?
> Wenn Du willst, dass man Deine Beiträge ernst nimmt, sollten sie auch ernsthaft geschrieben sein.


Ich denke schon, dass ein Großteil der hier Lesenden und Schreibenden Katis Beiträge zu dieser und vielen anderen Diskussionen über die Unzulänglichkeiten, Fehleinschätzungen und Untätgkeiten der Verbände, allen voran dieses Bundesverbands(kon-)fusionskonstruktes, sehr ernst nimmt.
Ich habe sogar mittlerweile den Eindruck, dass selbst einzelne Personen in den Verbänden angefangen haben, das Anglerboard ernst zu nehmen, vor allem seitdem sich so einiges bewahrheitet, was hier schon vor Jahren prognostiziert wurde. 

Leider ist man dort aber nicht willens, sich einer Diskussion offen zu stellen und beschränkt sich lieber darauf, hier dargestellte Tatsachen zu verdrehen, klein zu reden oder als "Hetze" abzutun. Also ist die Begrifflichkeit von Kati nicht diffamierend gemeint sondern entspringt (leider) einer mehrjährigen Erfahrung bei der Beurteilung der verantwortlichen Funktionärsstruktur unserer deutschen Anglerverbände.

Dass es auch anders geht, konstruktiv und im Sinne der Angler, kann man ja zum Glück wenigstens in Niedersachsen sehen und erleben.:m


----------



## Honeyball (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



mattehink schrieb:


> Ein "Angelkartenaustausch" wie der hier angesprochene zwischen Brandenburg und VANT (den es nach meiner Meinung früher nie gab) ist immer ein gegenseitiges "Geschäft".
> Auch sind Brandenburg und Thüringen nicht benachbart. Einfach mal auf die Landkarte schauen.
> Gibst Du mir gebe ich Dir. Hier spielen auch finanzielle Aspekte eine große Rolle. Ich weiß nicht wie viel Gewässer der VANT im Gegenzug für die Brandenburger Angler öffnen kann, aber ich denke da ist ein schon spürbarer Unterschied.
> Auch ist die Reglung zum "individuellen" Austausch von Angelkarten Sache der Landesverbände und nicht des Bundesverbandes.



Da hast Du ein wirklich schönes Beispiel für (Bundes-)Verbandsunfähigkeit offen gelegt. Genau das, genau sowas würde ein Bundesverband fördern, wenn er sich *für* die Interessen der Angler einsetzte! Aber das kann man vom DAFV nicht erwarten. 
In dieser Hinsicht hatte ich mal irgendwann etwas Hoffnung geschöpft, als sich dieser DSAV gegründet hatte, der auch heute noch auf seiner Homepage groß und breit die "Förderung von Gewässerfonds" als einen seiner Leitsätze propagiert. Aber auch von da kommt irgendwie so garnix Konkretes. Da finde ich die Bezeichnung "Geschwafel" noch als sehr diplomatisch ausgedrückt. In meinen Augen ist das eher ein weiterer zum Scheitern verurteilter Blendversuch. |rolleyes


----------



## mattehink (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

http://www.landesanglerverband-sach...s/Informationen/Erklaerung_Gewaesserfonds.pdf

 Am 1.4. (kein Aprilscherz ;-)) unterschreibt übrigens der DSAV einen Kooperationsvertrag mit dem Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt...nach meiner Kenntnis.

 Die Anpachtung/Kauf/Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer ist reine Landesverbandsache. Wird finanziert mit dem Geld der Mitglieder. Da wird sich kein Landesverband reinreden lassen. Meine Erfahrung. 
 Gibt es übrigens mit dem Landesanglerverband Niedersachsen einen Angelkartenaustausch mit benachbarten Landesverbänden? Tauschen die mit Schleswig-Holstein oder Meck-Pom?
 Übrigens noch mal Danke für den warmen Empfang, auch per PN.


----------



## mattehink (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ach so, ich teile nicht die Meinung des DAFV die PETA zu ignorieren. Ich würde hier in die Offensive gehen, so wie der Jagdverband.

 Da teile ich Sharpo,s Ansicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Bevor einer auf falsche Gedanken kommt:
User wurde nicht wegen Inhalten oder Postings gesperrt (kontroverse Postings sind gut fürs Forum), sondern wegen unerlaubter Mehrfachregistrierung bei uns im Forum und Uneinsichtigkeit bei Nachfrage.


----------



## glavoc (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Immer wieder lustig - die "Boardies" mit unter 20zig Beiträgen, die dann eisern den Verbänden treu die Fahne hochhalten und dann doch recht schnell ohne Argumente wieder verschwinden^^....


----------



## doebelfaenger (16. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Hallo,

interessante Diskussion, aber bevor man darüber diskutiert, sollte man doch vielleicht noch drauf hinweisen, weil das offensichtlich hier keiner mitbekommen hat:

Rute und Rolle und der DAFV haben eine _Kooperation_. Der DAFV darf seine "News" im Heft abdrucken und nimmt der RuR sicherlich einige Abos im Gegenzug ab. Steht auch immer dick auf dem Cover drauf.

Dass die Jungs keine Artikel drucken mit dem Tenor _Nieder mit dem Verband_, dürfte in diesem Fall doch klar sein...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ne, das mit den bezahlten Abos war vorher beim Blinker wohl so (wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopp hab, für 40.000 Euro Jahr)..

Soll jetzt nicht mehr so sein bei RuR und einer der Gründe (keine Kohle mehr), warum es beim Blinker nicht mehr weiter ging. 

Dass mit Georg Baumann ein ehemaliger (Jagd)Verbandlergeschäftsführer Chefredakteur bei RuR und mit Phillip Freudenberg der Ex- Geschäftsführer des DAFV in der Verlagsleitung ist, dürfte aber sicher für ein gewisses "Verständnis" für DAFV- bzw. Verbandsbelange sorgen.

Umso bemerkenswerter ist der bis auf Georgs Fazit im Kasten doch sehr gelungene Bericht, der viele der Schwächen der "Arbeit" des DAFV aufzeigt.

Und da mich als wohl härtesten Kritiker des DAFV auch zu Wort kommen zu lassen, zeigt auch, dass es wohl eher keine "Abhängigkeit" gibt.

Das sollte man zugestehen und honorieren..


----------



## dr.zeto (17. März 2017)

Ich halte mich ja sonst dezent raus wenn um unsere Lobbyarbeit geht, aber hier und heute möchte ich dazu auch mal was sagen (wie gut dass es das Anglerboard gibt... #6).



Die Wahrheit liegt wie immer zwischen den Zeilen. Dieser Satz, so einfach er klingen mag bringt mit seinen 7 Wörtern auf den Punkt warum in der Diskussion ob ein Dachverband wie der DAFV wichtig ist. Sowohl Herr Baumgart, wie auch Herr Koppetzki und auch alle Leute die wie Thomas denken haben jeweils in dem einen oder anderen Punkt recht.



Würden wir von heute an KEINEN Dachverband haben, wäre die Situation ja schon so, dass die Landesverbände für sich alleine da stünden und mit der Politik und den militanten Naturschützern alleine klar kommen müssten. 



Gäbe es wie zuvor mehr als einen Dachverband wäre die Situation zwar nicht so schlimm wie ohne, aber auch nicht wirklich gut. 



EINEN Dachverband zu haben und mit einer Stimme zu sprechen und für ein gemeinsames Ziel zu kämpfen ist das Ziel. 



Nicht die Tatsache dass wir EINEN Dachverband haben ist das Problem an der Sache, sondern dass es Leute gibt, die in den aller seltensten Fällen die Belange der Anglerschaft auch vertritt. Eine Abwahl der Präsidentin alleine ist nicht die Lösung aber ein wichtiges Zeichen. Aber: weitere Umstrukturierungen müssen folgen. Sollte Herr Koppetzki gewählt werden wird sich an der Gesamtsituation nichts ändern, wenn auch dann nur Interessen einer Person oder eines Mitgliedsverbands verfolgt werden. Der DAFV muss beginnen auch wirklich die Interessen ALLER Angler zu vertreten. Und alle Angler meint sowohl den der den Fisch mit nach Hause nimmt, wie auch den der am Wasser entscheidet dass ein Fisch es aus einem bestimmten Grund nicht bis in den Kochtopf schaffen wird. Dazu gehören die Bootsangler an der Küste die seit Jahrzehnten den Fehmarnbelt beangeln genauso wie die "Gemeinschaftsfischer" oder der "Würmchenbader".



Ein ganz großes Problem von uns Anglern ist doch, dass wir uns selbst niemals bis in den Himmel loben. In unserem Angelverein wurden im vergangen Jahr hunderte unentgeltliche Arbeitsstunden geleistet um ein Gewässer UND VOR ALLEM DAS DRUMHERUM sauber zuhalten. Ein Gewässer das nicht von den Angler verdreckt wird sondern von den Leuten die das Gewässer als Naherholungsgebiet nutzen und dort spazieren, grillen oder sonst wie zur Erholung nutzen. Andere Vereine machen das genau so. Möchte nicht wissen wie viele zehntausend Stunden da so zusammen kommen. Das ist mehr Naturschutz über das Jahr verteilt als so beliebte "Aufräumaktionen" wie das "Sauberhaftes Hessen" welches einmal im Jahr gemacht wird und an dem auch Schulen teilnehmen. Alles gut bis hier hin. Wir arbeiten, bekommen nichts und der Natur geht es verhältnismäßig gut.



Jetzt frage ich mich, wo ist der Lob und die Anerkennung der Öffentlichkeit dafür? Nirgends! Weil wir uns nicht genug Selbstbeweihräuchern. Damit meine ich die Anglerschaft, den einzelnen, nicht die Verbands-"Bonzen". Allenfalls in der Fachpresse oder dem Lokalblättchen auf Seite 23 unten links findet man dann mal eine Randnotiz dass der Verein XYZ das Gewässer so-und-so von 120 KG Unrat befreit hat.



Wir müssen viel mehr darauf aufmerksam machen, was für die Natur machen die andere nutzen. Und wir müssen klar machen, dass wir das tun, aber auch was dafür bekommen wollen.



Als Angler wissen wir doch am besten mit unserem Wasser umzugehen, oder ?! Die Fischereiprüfungen sind hart. Jeder muss einen Vorbereitungslehrgang durchlaufen...



Wir zahlen Fischereiabgaben, Pachten, entrichten Gelder für Besatzmaßnahmen, Verbandsbeiträge etc. etc. etc. und hinterher sind wir die Bösen?



Es gilt unsere Selbstdarstellung im positiven zu verstärken. Und das beginnt bereits beim einzelnen Angler.



Wenn ich meine Schwägerin frage, was sie zum Angeln sagt, antwortet sie: "Da sind doch die, die ständig am Wasser zelten und Bier trinkend auf der Liege liegen."...



Ja es gibt diese Leute und diese sind es die wahrgenommen werden. Nicht die Leute die alle 14 Tage Arbeitsdienste schuften und den Müll anderer wegräumen.



Wir müssen mehr nach außen tragen warum es gut ist dass es Angler gibt...



So, jetzt habe ich mir meine Gedanken von der Seele geschrieben und hoffe darauf dass dieser Post nicht gleich in der Luft zerrissen wird...



Peace ! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Davon ab würde ich gerne die Gesichter der DAFVler sehen, wenn die in ihrem "Hausblatt"  diesen Kommentar von mir lesen müssen...
:q:q:q:q

Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es da evtl. Anrufe bei Verlagsleitung/Redaktion geben könnte..

Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass die sich da wirklich beeindrucken lassen....

 Dr. zeto:
NATÜRLICH brauchen wir eine starke Vertretung FÜR Angler und Angeln.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649



			
				dr.zeto schrieb:
			
		

> Würden wir von heute an KEINEN Dachverband haben, wäre die Situation ja schon so, dass die Landesverbände für sich alleine da stünden und mit der Politik und den militanten Naturschützern alleine klar kommen müssten.


Das Schlimme:
*TROTZ des DAFV stehen die Landesverbände heute schon alleine da*, weil der weder helfen kann (Kompetenz) noch will (Anglerfeindlichkeit im Kern - Naturschutzverband)....

Weder aus den verrotteten Strukturen des Rest-DAFV und der ihn immer noch tragenden Landesverbände, noch von der "Tierschutzalternative" aus dem Saarland ist aber zu erwarten, dass ein Verband PRO Angler und Angeln entstehen könnte..

Dieser DAFV muss daher zerschlagen werden (wie das Roden, wenn man überalterten Baumbestand wegmacht, damit der Bestand verjüngt werden kann und Licht und Luft bekommt), damit etwas Neues im Sinne PRO ANGELN und ANGLER überhaupt erst entstehen kann..

Solange die Anglerfeinde im Rest-DAFV weiterhin alles blockieren, wird das nicht möglich sein.

Hier unterscheide ich mich in der Beurteilung diametral von Georg Baumann, der ja meinte, diesen DAFV als Struktur erhalten zu wollen...

Diesen Rest-DAFV erhalten zu wollen ist das schwingen der Schaufel zum Totengrab des Angelns in meinen Augen - auch wenn Georg das anders sieht in seinem Kommentar...


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Wenn ich allerdings sehe, wie von Koppetzki (und auch sonst von Pro DAFVlern überall bei jeder Gelegenheit) 
allein das Vorhandensein eines neuen GFs als "Aufbruch zu neuen Ufern" gesehen und verkauft wird
-völlig unabhängig von den Fakten, dass der Posten kompetenzfrei ausgestattet ist 
und völlig unabhängig von der bisherigen Leistungsbilanz des jungen Mannes-​dann ahne ich, wie ein Präsidentenwechsel wirken wird.

Da wird die Kühlerfigur ausgetauscht und erst mal wieder Jahre abgewartet, 
"man muss dem natürlich erst mal Zeit geben".

Hatten wir schon 4 Jahre, diesen Zustand.
Brauchen wir nicht noch mal 4, nicht mal 1.


----------



## dr.zeto (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Das Schlimme:
*TROTZ des DAFV stehen die Landesverbände heute schon alleine da*, weil der weder helfen kann (Kompetenz) noch will (Anglerfeindlichkeit im Kern - Naturschutzverband)....

Weder aus den verrotteten Strukturen des Rest-DAFV und der ihn immer noch tragenden Landesverbände, noch von der "Tierschutzalternative" aus dem Saarland ist aber zu erwarten, dass ein Verband PRO Angler und Angeln entstehen könnte..

Dieser DAFV muss daher zerschlagen werden (wie das Roden, wenn man überalterten Baumbestand wegmacht, damit der Bestand verjüngt werden kann und Licht und Luft bekommt), damit etwas Neues im Sinne PRO ANGELN und ANGLER überhaupt erst entstehen kann..

Solange die Anglerfeinde im Rest-DAFV weiterhin alles blockieren, wird das nicht möglich sein.[/QUOTE]

Du hast ja nicht unrecht damit Thomas, dass man am besten das Übel bei der Wurzel packt und am besten gleich den ganzen Verband von Grund auf neu aufbaut. 

Und damit stimmt irgendwo auch das was kati schreibt: nämlich dass es nicht reicht die Galilonsfigur auszutauschen, sondern auch gleich noch die, die die Ruder schwingen.... 

Eine Zerschlagung würde doch aber darauf hinauslaufen, dass zunächst einmal die LVs für sich stünden und wieder ein gemeinsamer Konsens geschaffen würde. Da schon die LVs unter einander so gänzlich unterschiedlich sind, denke ich wäre es besser wenn man die bestehende Struktur an sich beibehielte ABER tiefgehende Veränderungen sowohl im DAFV wie auch den einzelnen LVs umsetzen muss. Die LVs müssen eines Tages sich klar dazu bekennen ob sie Pro-Angler oder Pro-Naturschutz sind. Und es muss dem einzelnen Angler und Verein klar gemacht werden, wohin bzw. an wen seine Beiträge fließen.
Es müssten einen Verband geben bei dem auch der einzelne Angler Gehör findet, nicht nur in Form eines Vereins oder Verbands. 

Beispielsweise der DSAV nimmt sowohl Vereine wie auch Einzelpersonen auf. Wäre eine solche Struktur denn nicht ein Lösungsansatz ?

Frage: Warum gründen wir nicht einen Alternativ-Verband? :q

Wenn die einzelnen Angler dann den LVs davonlaufen, würde vielleicht eine Bewegung initiiert die wieder mehr Richtung Pro-Angler ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Nochmal:


> ne Zerschlagung würde doch aber darauf hinauslaufen, dass zunächst einmal die LVs für sich stünden und wieder ein gemeinsamer Konsens geschaffen würde


Die LV stehen jetzt schon für sich alleine, es gibt keinerlei Konsens, selbst der Rest-DAFV ist in sich zerstritten über den Kurs.
Die cleveren sind eh schon raus, nur die dümmeren sind noch im Rest-DAFV - woher soll da was Gutes kommen?

Und das mit dem davonlaufen in den LV fängt ja schon flächendeckend an:
In Niedersachsen  wechseln viele (aktuell hats wohl Quakenbrück beschlossen) von Weser-Ems zum AVN (der ist raus ausm DAFV) ebenso in Schleswig Holstein (über 800 gewechselt vom LSFV-SH zum Anglerverband (der auch gekündigt hat beim DAFV), in B-W haben schon mehr als 10 % beim LFV-BW gekündigt, nach dessen Beschluss, zum DAFV zurück zu kehren..

Auch das alles sind noch Punkte, auf die ich leider (hatte nur 4000 Zeichen zur Verfügung) nicht näher eingehen konnte im Artikel..


----------



## dr.zeto (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Dann bleibt also nur dem einzelnen Angler, aus dem Verein auszutreten und auf Gewässer zu verzichten weil dieser Verein einen Landesverband unterstützt der in einem Dachverband endet der nichts FÜR Angler auf die Reihe kriegt ?

Das kann doch auch nicht die Lösung sein.

Es beginnt beim Angler. 

Diese sind aufzuklären. Und erst wenn die Vereine entsprechenden Druck machen und alternativen Verbänden wie vielleicht auch dem DSAV beitreten beginnt eine Veränderung.

Die Landesverbände müssen doch schon kappieren, dass sie mit ihrer Haltung keine anglerische Zukunft fördern. 

Wenn die LVs keine gemeinsame Haltung einnehmen wird, egal welchen Dachverband man auch immer installieren würde, keine gescheite Arbeit möglich sein. Und dann kommst Du. Wenn dann auch noch der Dachverband der Anglerschaft mit Alleingängen und Anti-Angler-Einigungen und -Initiativen in den Rücken fällt... Dann haben wir wieder genau diese Situation.

Deswegen: 
Schon bei der Wurzel anfangen und sich dann langsam nach oben arbeiten, so wie das Wasser durch den Baum in die Krone strömt um dort die Blätter zum wachsen zubringen...

Habe ich das nicht schön gesagt ?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Der DSAV macht keinerlei Lobbyarbeit und veranstaltet nur seine Wettangeln und ist daher keine Alternative. .

Bis heute haben die noch nicht beim Bundesfinanzministerium vorgesprochen, um deren Richtlinien zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei als Gemeinschaftsangeln und Hegeangeln getarnten Wettangeln zu verändern.
Sind in meinen Augen im Kern genauso anglerfeindlich und dilettantisch (weils denen nicht ums Angeln, nur um ihre Veranstaltungen geht) wie auch der DAFV.

Nicht Angler müssen aus den Vereinen austreten, sondern die Vereine aus den Landesverbänden (wie oben beschrieben), die noch im DAFV sind...

Auch das fehlte leider in meinem Kommentar in RuR, weil zu wenig Platz ..


----------



## dr.zeto (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Das mit dem DSAV war auch nur ein Beispiel welches ich benutzte, weil dieser wie gesagt sowohl den einzelnen Angler, wie auch eben Vereine aufnimmt. Ich benutzte ihn nicht weswegen er tätig ist, sondern wegen der Möglichkeit auch als Einzelner einen bestimmten Verband direkt zu unterstützen.

Siehe da, wir haben einen Konsens :m: Die Landesverbände müssen sich ändern... Denn diese stellen die Hauptversammlung des DAFV und wählen dann sein Präsidium... (siehe R&R Seite 52)

Aber, wenn die Vereine aus den Landesverbänden austreten und somit dem DAFV quasi das Wasser abgraben, worin soll das Enden ? Wer nimmt die Arbeit auf ? Nenne mir eine Alternative... oder gründe eine ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Es gibt ja erste gute Verbände (AVN z.B., S-A ansatzweise, AV-SH etc.), die muss man fördern, daraus kann was entstehen

Die anderen wie den DAFV, den DSAV und die anderen, uneinsichtigen Landesverbände muss man eben zerschlagen.

Dass das Problem nicht der DAFV mit seinen Präsidium alleine, sondern die verrottete, anglerfeindlichen und inkompetente Struktur in den Landes- und Spezialverbänden ist, schreiben wir seit Jahren.

Nur die paar aktuellsten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301165
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325881
etc.
etc.
etc.

Auch dafür war der Platz im Artikel (Thema hier) leider vielzu wenig..


----------



## dr.zeto (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ist ja alles richtig. Und es ist auch gut, dass es Leute gibt die auf die ganzen Missstände hinweisen, aber das Problem wird das an sich nicht beheben.

Die Wahrnehmung der normalen Bürger gegenüber den Angler ist, leider überwiegend negativ.

Man ist nicht nur seines eigenen Glückes Schmied sondern auch der Bereiter seiner eigenen Probleme.

Verband hin oder her. Aber:

Jeder einzelne Angler muss sich auch selbst an die Nase fassen und sich fragen: Was kann ich dafür tun, dass mich meine Umgebung als "natur-positiv" wahrnimmt?

Die Vereine müssen sich fragen, wie können wir als Verein noch mehr für das Ansehen des Angelsports und seiner Naturschutzbemühungen machen.

Und letztlich müssen die Verbände einen Weg finden, wie sie 
wiederum für die Vereine, also den einzelnen Angler, positive Arbeit erreichen kann.

Vielleicht denke ich nicht global genug sondern zu sehr lokal, aber es betrübt mich, wenn ich mir überlege was wir als Angler immer unternehmen damit die von uns gepachteten Gewässer nicht vermüllen, Bestände kaputt gehen, etc. Dafür bekommt man keinen Lohn, kein Dank, kein Garnichts. Stattdessen muss ich mich rechtfertigen warum ich mit der Angel an dem Wasser sitze welche ich pachte und welches ich Pflege und in denen die Fische schwimmen die ich per Besatz mit meinem Geld gekauft da reinkippe....

Das ist wie wenn man einen Wohnungsmieter dafür anklagt, dass er sich erdreistet die in der Wohnung welche er sauber hält, dafür bezahlt und die renoviert, ebenfalls lebende Spinne mit dem Schuh tot klatscht....

#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Die Wahrnehmung der normalen Bürger gegenüber den Angler ist, leider überwiegend negativ.


Vollkommen und nachgewiesen falsch (siehe Studie Arlinghaus), nur ca. 15 bis knapp 20 % sind negativ eingestellt (PETA, GRÜNE und Konsorten dürften das wohl sein, die kannste eh nicht mehr zu Anglerfreunden machen), über 20 - 25% positiv, der Rest neutral/positiv.

Ist auch so ein Verbandsmärchen, damit die sagen können, wir müssen weiter abnicken bei Behörden und weiteren Verboten statt für Angler und gegen Verbote zu kämpfen...

Im Kern steckt da nur drin, dass viele Landesverbände auch über Fischereiabgabe mit bezahlt werden für Projekte und nur die Finanzierung nicht gefährden wollen, oder wie der saarländische Verband als KöR sogar Weisungen des Ministeriums unterliegt.

Kein Wunder, dass die NICHT kämpfen wollen für Angler, sondern lieber weiter ohne viel Arbeit für Angler ihre Kohle mit über Abgabe beziehen...

Dass gerade der für Angler und das Angeln aktivste Landesverband, der AV-NDS aus einem Bundesland kommt, in dem es keine Fischereiabgabe gibt, und der daher auf die Kohle der Angler angewiesen ist und daher auch was für die tun MUSS, spricht auch für sich..

Auch dazu war der Platz im Artikel von RuR (Thema hier) viel zu wenig, um das alles mit anführen zu können..


----------



## gründler (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Ein wichtiger Punkt,bei uns gehen sehr viele aktiv Angeln,eigentlich fast der ganze Vorstand,ja sogar manche davon richtig Hardcore Aktiv ^^ Und das sogar Europaweit.

Das macht ne Menge aus........ne sehr große Menge sogar.....


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Gründler meint den AV-NDS- Vorstand - nur zur Info für die, welche es nicht wissen.


----------



## dr.zeto (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Neutrale Personen sind wie Swing-States in den USA. 

Die kann man weder zu den einen noch zu den anderen zählen. 
Sie könnten für oder gegen uns sein...

Wir stünden aber besser da, wenn wir noch mehr an unserem Image feilen würden.

Wenn wir mit Statistiken kommen, müssen wir auch mal zeigen wie stehen die Angler als Natürschützer im Vergleich zu Jägern oder der PETA da ?
Und DA würden wir wohl oder übel "abk...en"... Oder?
Und woran liegt das ? Weil es sich einfach besser verkauft, dass ein Pandabär in einem Käfig unglücklich ist... Und weil darüber 10.000 Dokumentationen gedreht wurden mit Unterstützung einschlägiger Vereinigungen (WWF etc.).

Angler sind immer nur die, die die Fische aus dem Wasser zerren. Das der Fisch überhaupt erst wegen unserer Besatzmaßnahmen und Erhaltungsarbeiten darin schwimmt wird nicht gezeigt. 

Ich habe nicht nicht eine Dokumentation gesehen in der gezeigt wird was wir Angler eigentlich alles FÜR die Natur machen.

Warum auch ?

Denn dann müsste man ja ggf. einsehen, dass der vermeintlich böse Angler am Ende gar nicht böse ist.

Am besten Gewässer pachten und Zaun drumrum, selbst betreiben und wenn einer einen Fuß auf das Land setzt "umnieten" wegen unerlaubten Betretens...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Vergiss es - diese "Naturschutzattitüde" des VDSF, nach Übertritt des DAV und Umbenennung in DAFV, hat uns ja genau in die jetzige Bredouille gebracht..

Wenn Du schützen willst, gehste zum Original - BUND, NABU und Konsorten - Noch mehr Schützerattitüde (Dr. H-K Präsine DAFV: Wir sind ZUERST ein Naturschutzverband) schafft Angeln noch schneller ab..

Wir brauchen nicht noch einen weiteren, sinnlosen Naturschutzverband wie den Rest-DAFV und seine inkompetenten Landesverbände, sondern endlich einen Anglerschutzverband........

Und man hat auch Verbündete aus der Politik:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746&page=5


----------



## gründler (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*



dr.zeto schrieb:


> Angler sind immer nur die, die die Fische aus dem Wasser zerren. Das der Fisch überhaupt erst wegen unserer Besatzmaßnahmen und Erhaltungsarbeiten darin schwimmt wird nicht gezeigt.




Du weißt schon das Besatz vielen unserer Gegner ein Dorn im Auge ist?

Ich hoffe ja nicht aber evtl.wird Thomas da in Zukunft drüber berichten müssen.

Unseren Feinden geht es nicht um Besatz um Müll wegräumen usw.Die wollen Angeln weg haben,egal wie toll wir dies oder das machen.

Natürlich brauchen wir gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit,bringt aber nix gegen gewisse Gegner weil die das alles nicht Akzeptieren egal wie toll wir was pflegen oder tun.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Angel-Lobby - Zerfällt der DAFV? Rute und Rolle 04/2017*

Beim Hältern und Zurücksetzen sind die Pflöcke längst gesetzt,
die nächsten Hebel sind Besatz, Anfüttern, Angelblei,... und auch schon angesetzt.


----------

